# Holy crap, my Christmas and Birthday present was combined and finally arrived....



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This was a deal my wife and a friend got together on. These Glocks are slightly used out of a small police department. The police department replaced these with new Glock 9mm. The first picture shows a Model 21 Gen 4 (.45 ACP) on the left and on the right is a Model 22 Gen 3 (.40 S&W). I've been through both of these pistols and they are very clean. A little wear on the .40 cal but absolutely no signs of wear on the .45 ACP.






​​




​Model 21 Gen4​​




​Model 22 Gen3​​
This is quite a present and I am very, very pleased


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I forgot to mention they both have upgraded night sights.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

That, is the bomb! Very nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

So which one do you want to sell?....... :wink:

Congrats!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome gifts to recieve

never been much of a glock fan myself

however if i were to get one i would get the model 21

im a big fan of the .45 acp caliber in any hand gun

i like putting big holes into things


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

What a present! Very nice. I would of been happy with just one, two is icing on the cake. Those are clean for police trade ins. I have been thinking about picking a 21 up sometime, maybe this spring or summer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed, definitely the place to be living at. As you get older more gifts will be forthcoming, because we forgot what we bought a couple years ago. HA !!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the way you think hassell.............lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am thinking the 40 since it does have some wear!

___________________________________________________________________________

Model 22 Gen 3 (.40 S&W). I've been through both of these pistols and they are very clean. A little wear on the .40 cal

_______________________________________________________________________________________________S

Reading between the lines!!!!

How much for the forty? :cowboy:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Very nice- Santa made up for being late.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE ! Happy Birthday Mike !

Tell Mary my birthday is coming up !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll let her know Don.............

Strange how I can be in the dog house so long and then be treated like this, go figure.

Thank for the birthday wish Don.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

SAAAAWWEEEEETTT!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> I'll let her know Don.............
> 
> Strange how I can be in the dog house so long and then be treated like this, go figure.
> 
> Thank for the birthday wish Don.


That's women for ya !

And you are welcome my friend !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy birthday( today ), quieter celebrations as the years fly by, but if its the wifes special occasions, that we can't forget. Don't forget the trigger lock if she has one under the pillow. HA !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the Glocks! My model 29 in 10mm auto sports a rear-sight laser. It's never malfunctioned even with the most radical ammo and that's reason enough to make it my #1 carry gun and home-defense gun.

Great presents!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome! Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... even though I am not a Glock fan. Glenway, yours must be a fluke. ...lol...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Mike, very nice gifts !!! I also prefer a .45 with a .40 a close second and you got both. Now go check your bank account and see how much she spent on herself !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

Happy birthday my fellow coloradoan....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks short204!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy birthday 220. You definitely have one great wife to get you not 1 but 2 new pistols.

My birthday is coming up tooooooo..................me one too. lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks DW!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i think i may have over looked this in my first post on this thread

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 220


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks SGB!


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy belated BD 220. Your wife is a keeper! Good lookin' Glocks. I'm not a fan... still like the old 1911 style but the Glocks shoot like a house a-fire! Don't sell the .40 til you try some 155 grain fodder through it. No torque to the .40 and energy out of the 155 @ around 1150 fps will out do the .45. I shoot both but the .40 holds up better past 30 yards.

I've picked up used Police weapons in the past when departments changed to new hardware. Most times there was little wear except for holster carry. Hard to wear a weapon out if you clean it after use.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

That's got to be the best present one could receive (material wise)


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks SS! How you doing?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

220swift said:


> Thanks SS! How you doing?


Good , I am ready to come back home, how are you doing? My brother also recently bought a Glock 10mm (forget that model) and he loves it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be a 20 or a 29.....I think.....


----------

